# Good price for 1950 Humber?



## whisper2scream (Nov 22, 2017)

Working Dyno hub and light, gear case and rod brakes for $260.  What do you think?  Thanks for your gut feelings...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Nov 22, 2017)

Tough to say without pics. Maybe others will chime in.


----------



## TR6SC (Nov 22, 2017)

Good for the buyer, or seller?!


----------



## whisper2scream (Nov 22, 2017)

Sorry...I'm a bit new here and wasn't sure the protocol for posting from Craigslist.  Here's the link...

https://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/bik/d/vintage-3-speed-bicycle-1950/6395475447.html


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 22, 2017)

*Vintage 3 Speed Bicycle 1950 Humber Sports - $260 (Dover) *
Your looking at a very rare Vintage Humber Sports 3 Speed Bicycle The 24" frame is Perfect for tall riders.
It has 26" wheels and rod brakes. I have been collecting for years and have never seen one like this.
Gear case, Sturmey Archer AW gearing. Dyno Hub generator. A steel at $260



 

 

 

 

 
Archived......


----------



## Shawn Michael (Nov 22, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> *Vintage 3 Speed Bicycle 1950 Humber Sports - $260 (Dover) *
> Your looking at a very rare Vintage Humber Sports 3 Speed Bicycle The 24" frame is Perfect for tall riders.
> It has 26" wheels and rod brakes. I have been collecting for years and have never seen one like this.
> Gear case, Sturmey Archer AW gearing. Dyno Hub generator. A steel at $260
> ...



I wouldn't pay $25 for that especially being European, but that's just me. Buy what you enjoy and have fun riding.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 22, 2017)

I think this price is insane. For a vintage Raleigh, there would be a following. Never heard of a Humber. Buy what you like, but that's not $250.


----------



## moonbasejoe (Nov 22, 2017)

way cool forks.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 22, 2017)

That is a Raleigh-built Humber Dawn in an uncommon oversized frame. Lots of deluxe touches on that bike. Humbers from that era are top-end bikes along with Rudge and Raleigh. If you need that oversizsed frame to fit you, you'll wait awhile to find another Dawn type in that size. If everything is straight and no damage to that bike, the price is fair. It is not a steal, but that model, features and frame size are uncommon in the US generally.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 22, 2017)

moonbasejoe said:


> way cool forks.




Duplex forks originally designed for the early Humber trikes. It became a signature Humber feature.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 22, 2017)

Looks like a decent deal to me.


----------



## whisper2scream (Nov 22, 2017)

SirMike1983 said:


> Duplex forks originally designed for the early Humber trikes. It became a signature Humber feature.



Thank you for your insights.  Yes, I need the size - and it's probably still not big enough.  I have a DL-1 and have stretched it to my size in every way possible and it's still a tight fit.  I'm thinking this would be comparable.  I think I read something about this model having "rod disk" brakes.  Is there such a thing?  Thanks again for your help.


----------



## vincev (Nov 22, 2017)

If you like this style bike the price is not great but fair.I really dig the rod brakes.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 22, 2017)

whisper2scream said:


> Thank you for your insights.  Yes, I need the size - and it's probably still not big enough.  I have a DL-1 and have stretched it to my size in every way possible and it's still a tight fit.  I'm thinking this would be comparable.  I think I read something about this model having "rod disk" brakes.  Is there such a thing?  Thanks again for your help.



I think you may be confused with "rod drum brakes", possibly still an option then, but not sure.
Humbers over here always had a very high reputation and they were in business for a long time, from the 1860's and the brand continued under Raleigh's ownership until the 1960's. As @SirMike1983 intimated, they were one of the Raleigh stables' premium brands. It looks to be in pretty good, original condition and those forks are always interesting enough to stand out from other roadsters of that era.
If it's a fun, comfortable ride you're after, and in a good size for you too, you can't go wrong.
In terms of value I think that's right at the top end of the price range in U.K. terms, but over there rarity value comes into play and I can't account for that.
Nice bike nonetheless, if that's your thing!


----------



## TR6SC (Nov 22, 2017)

This bike is the tall frame, but it is not the 28" wheeled version. If I were as tall as you, I'd keep an eye peeled for one of the big ones.


----------



## whisper2scream (Nov 22, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> I think you may be confused with "rod drum brakes", possibly still an option then, but not sure.
> Humbers over here always had a very high reputation and they were in business for a long time, from the 1860's and the brand continued under Raleigh's ownership until the 1960's. As @SirMike1983 intimated, they were one of the Raleigh stables' premium brands. It looks to be in pretty good, original condition and those forks are always interesting enough to stand out from other roadsters of that era.
> If it's a fun, comfortable ride you're after, and in a good size for you too, you can't go wrong.
> In terms of value I think that's right at the top end of the price range in U.K. terms, but over there rarity value comes into play and I can't account for that.
> Nice bike nonetheless, if that's your thing!




Thank you for your thoughts. Yes, I meant rod drum brakes. Clearly, I don't know much about them, but am interested in learning more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trout (Nov 22, 2017)

If you like English 3 speed the humber was top of the line. Raleigh higher end stuff. The Duplex forks and a cool front sprocket with people dancing around a may pole were Humber signatures. That said, I personally think it's a little high, but I'm sure it will sell at that price.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 22, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> This bike is the tall frame, but it is not the 28" wheeled version. If I were as tall as you, I'd keep an eye peeled for one of the big ones.




It will indeed feel smaller than a 24 inch frame DL1 - tighter angles and 26 inch wheels. I agree that if the DL1 is small for you, then you probably want one of the earlier, ultra tall frames like the massive 26 inch frame size.


----------



## Trout (Nov 22, 2017)

BTW, I purchased a original Humber Duplex Fork from England, it was about  $100US by the time it was shipped. The headsets are nice and strong, but replacement requires the Raleigh (Nottingham era) headset, it's different, not positive but I think they are Withworth threads, they are finer threads then any US I found. Should be a fun bike.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Trout said:


> BTW, I purchased a original Humber Duplex Fork from England, it was about  $100US by the time it was shipped. The headsets are nice and strong, but replacement requires the Raleigh (Nottingham era) headset, it's different, not positive but I think they are Withworth threads, they are finer threads then any US I found. Should be a fun bike.



$100 US, including shipping!!!
How much did you pay for it?


----------



## Trout (Nov 22, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> $100 US, including shipping!!!
> How much did you pay for it?



Was around  $60 for a oem. I found out a company in India was making repops of the Duplex fork, but the only dealers I found were Ducth or German at about the same price shipped.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Trout said:


> Was around  $60 for a oem. I found out a company in India was making repops of the Duplex fork, but the only dealers I found were Ducth or German at about the same price shipped.



Sorry, misread your previous post, thought you'd got the whole bike for $100! Doh!


----------



## Trout (Nov 22, 2017)

Trout said:


> Was around  $60 for a oem. I found out a company in India was making repops of the Duplex fork, but the only dealers I found were Ducth or German at about the same price shipped.



I think it was over $60, just tried to look it up but it was to long ago can't find it.


----------



## whisper2scream (Nov 23, 2017)

Trout said:


> I think it was over $60, just tried to look it up but it was to long ago can't find it.




Thank you, all. This really helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Augusto (May 5, 2019)

uardHie price Thank you
I am looking for a Humber Bicycle Rod brake,Head light and full size chain .Pls Let me know and the price Thank you


----------

